# Winnipeg paramedics, firefighters to learn self-defence



## K9kazoo (Jul 18, 2008)

*



			Winnipeg paramedics, firefighters to learn self-defence
		
Click to expand...

*


> Last Updated: Tuesday, July 15, 2008 | 1:27 PM CT
> CBC News
> 
> The City of Winnipeg hopes a new course for emergency workers will help prevent violent attacks some face on the job. Paramedics and firefighters in Winnipeg are being offered a one-day course in self-defence, in the hopes of preventing the violent attacks some have faced.


Read the rest here: clicky


----------



## K9kazoo (Jul 18, 2008)

*



			Paramedics enrolling in course on self-defence
		
Click to expand...

*


> By: Joe Paraskevas
> 
> Winnipeg Free Press
> 
> ...



Read the rest here: clicky


----------



## K9kazoo (Jul 18, 2008)

*



			Fire chief, union head open to self-defence course
		
Click to expand...

*


> Ian Hitchen
> Brandon Sun
> 17.07.08
> 
> Faced with an increased risk of violence, the chief of Brandon Fire and Emergency Services and the head of the firefighter/paramedic union agree self-defence courses for emergency workers is a good idea.



Read the rest here: Clicky - Requires registration


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 18, 2008)

thats what we need....what about verbal judo?


----------



## K9kazoo (Jul 18, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> thats what we need....what about verbal judo?



Along with the physical component of this course we included Tactical Comms and Situational Awareness... basically we wanted to give our members a few techniques to get away if the crap hit the fan... a thigh stun and brachial stun based on the PPCT Violent Patient Management course. Done properly it should give Medics enough time to vacate the scene weather it may be a house, commercial bldg, or the back of the bus. Then letting the people with the armor, side arms, tasers, OC spray, ASPs, etc... oh and the training... not some 6.5 hour course.

B.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 18, 2008)

sounds like it has some good move that are only used to deflect the patient and not cause them any more harm...right?


----------



## K9kazoo (Jul 18, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> sounds like it has some good move that are only used to deflect the patient and not cause them any more harm...right?



Absolutely... minor muscular discomfort days later... all tried and proven techniques... many independent studies... held up in court...

And it's not always the patient 

B.


----------



## A.Anaka (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent! I just applied for a Fire Medic position hence I find this article very interesting. You wouldn't happen to know if there has been any talk of paramedics getting protection vests also? I think that may also be a good idea considering the rising number of shootings in Winnipeg in the past couple of years.


----------



## K9kazoo (Jul 19, 2008)

A.Anaka said:


> Excellent! I just applied for a Fire Medic position hence I find this article very interesting. You wouldn't happen to know if there has been any talk of paramedics getting protection vests also? I think that may also be a good idea considering the rising number of shootings in Winnipeg in the past couple of years.



Half our membership is looking for soft body armor... another 25% or so is sitting on the fence so with education they could be persuaded either way and another 25% are saying no.  We have mentioned it once or twice to our Administration who have responded with "careful in what you wish for" & "it will be mandatory for everyone" & "were worried about public perception"...

If you've applied for a Fire Medic position within WFPS... that is under the WFD which is UFFW.  Their President has stated publicly after the triple homicide earlier this year that they will not be pursuing soft body armor.

Hope that clarifies things 

B.


----------



## A.Anaka (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep that answers my question. I don't understand what is meant by public perception though, are we afraid of being mistaken for police officers?


----------



## K9kazoo (Jul 19, 2008)

A.Anaka said:


> I don't understand what is meant by public perception though, are we afraid of being mistaken for police officers?



_"Heavens to Besty... the Paramedics need bullet proof vests or flak jackets... just how safe is this City?"_

I can hear the tourists now...

B.


----------



## A.Anaka (Jul 20, 2008)

Loud and clear.


----------



## Bosco578 (Jul 20, 2008)

I always like it when someone comments on my "flak Jacket", Yup just got off another bombing run mam......


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 31, 2008)

My agency is a volunteer one. Our service coordinator is the towns community constable.  One of our member is a security officer with the local college.  3 of our members are territorial corrections officers.  I've been involved in special event security since nov 1985. So my service does have members trained in self defence.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 31, 2008)

Is Winnipeg still the murder capital of Canada.


----------



## K9kazoo (Aug 11, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> Is Winnipeg still the murder capital of Canada.



Yup... along with auto theft, violent crimes, weapons, arsons, and of course Slurpees!

"One Great City" slogan for our city... they're currently looking for a new one 

B.


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 12, 2008)

One day is pretty worthless, but I guess its better than nothing.  They should sign everyone up for the road to black belt.


----------



## zacdav89 (Aug 12, 2008)

sounds like a good thing, learning to view danger before it becomes a unavoidable situation. should be covered more in the ems classes and then add on more with theses classes.


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 23, 2008)

There have actually been several studies done on assaults in EMS. Usually they are met with "it won't happen to me" type of an attitude.

Even when the NAEMT released the largest study ever done in 2005 (showing the number one way EMS providers are injured on the job is ASSAULT) people still believe it can't happen to them.

I have trained hundreds upon hundreds of EMS providers over the years. Most say "Why don't they teach this in school?"

The answer............ People would have to acknowledge the problem actually exists.

I have talked with EMS people from urban, rural and suburban services that all have anecdotal storuies of how they or someone in their service has been a victim.

I have written articles on "why" I think this happens and goes unreported more often than not.  

I am just glad to see some folks in Canada stepping up like the UK has. At least in the UK, they recognize the problem.

Kip


----------

